# Recommend me a CPU for my Main Computer (Quote added)



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 31, 2020)

Hey! 

My attempts @ 1 single beast machine have been a failure as it seems the software falls over far sooner than hardware.

Anyway, I am thinking Ill use my current computer as the secondary and have a master that has minimal ram but huge processing power. 

I haven't looked into this for a while so could I have some recommendations (especially regarding CPU power)


----------



## Solarsentinel (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi!
You have to tell us what sort of things you do with your computer and if you are on a PC or a MAC in order to recommand you the best CPU for you


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 1, 2020)

PC

It will be my main so running Cubase mainly.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 1, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Hey!
> 
> My attempts @ 1 single beast machine have been a failure as it seems the software falls over far sooner than hardware.
> 
> ...


Are you using VEPro?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 1, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Are you using VEPro?


Yep


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 1, 2020)

A friend recommended a Ryzen 9 3900x 

I usually use Intel but apparently its good for music production?


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 1, 2020)

You have to be more explicit please, how many tracks you usually use, do you using orchestral libraries or do you use many vst synth, etc...
Yes with a ryzen 9 3900Xyou are setup for almost anything for a very good price. But perhaps you don't need all this power and a 3700X will be fine. Depends of what you're doing.
But you cannot go wrong with AMD these days, they are very good chips for music production.
But if you are using Thunderbold cards, and UAD cards it better for you to go with intel.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 1, 2020)

Futhermore do you have a limit budget? 
Because if you want a really big beast with no limit on budget, go for a 3950X instead, you'll be fine for a long time!


----------



## Noeticus (Sep 1, 2020)

If you need thunderbolt on your motherboard, then go with Intel.


----------



## Kent (Sep 1, 2020)

What are the specs of your current "1 single beast machine"?


----------



## ka00 (Sep 1, 2020)

Simon, if you haven’t already, check out this thread:





__





For anybody scared: Ryzen 3900X


I built a new rig just before Christmas based on this CPU and I wanted to let people know the performance has been fantastic with large gains from my older 8700K. I've seen Cubase performance scale well and it's been very smooth. Much easier to cool as well. Any other users with this hardware...



vi-control.net


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 1, 2020)

Solarsentinel said:


> You have to be more explicit please, how many tracks you usually use, do you using orchestral libraries or do you use many vst synth, etc...
> Yes with a ryzen 9 3900Xyou are setup for almost anything for a very good price. But perhaps you don't need all this power and a 3700X will be fine. Depends of what you're doing.
> But you cannot go wrong with AMD these days, they are very good chips for music production.
> But if you are using Thunderbold cards, and UAD cards it better for you to go with intel.


I dont know what Thunderbolt is so I guess I don't need it?

My current template has ~2000 channels though I dont use them all at once.

My VEP Hosts for instance (Strings example)
Berlin Strings
Hollywood Strings
Spitfire Chamber/Orchestra Strings
CSS
CSSS
All articulations loaded and purged and I am finding that rather than using 1 library, I am mixing and matching to get the performance I need so having them all loaded is helpful.

My current machine is i7 7800x, 128gig ram, PCIe SSD etc.

I wasn't too fussed with the CPU because my previous computer never came close to maxing. Now this thing is idling 50-60% and peaking to 95%+.

Another concern I have is my Babyface interface - it is now obsolete (original model) and I am not sure if it's outdated software is contributing to my woes.


kmaster said:


> What are the specs of your current "1 single beast machine"?


see above


----------



## Kent (Sep 1, 2020)

Your i7 is keeping you back a bit, but a lot of those libraries you just listed also “idle” very high. If you have a similar setup in your other choirs, I’m not surprised you’re getting that behavior


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 1, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Your i7 is keeping you back a bit, but a lot of those libraries you just listed also “idle” very high. If you have a similar setup in your other choirs, I’m not surprised you’re getting that behavior


Yeah as I mentioned, my previous PC never had much CPU engagement (or perhaps it did and I never noticed) so I wasn't too fussed when I built it. Silly of me


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 1, 2020)

Also also, 

Networking - what is the best way to link up 2 computers for fastest speed for VEP?


----------



## Kent (Sep 1, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Also also,
> 
> Networking - what is the best way to link up 2 computers for fastest speed for VEP?


Directly


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 1, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Directly


Am I going the wrong way about it looking at a powerful main computer when my samples are on the secondary with a crappy CPU?

I could look if the 128gig could be used on the new system

HyperX Fury 64GB (4x16GB) PC4-19200 (2400MHz) DDR4, 15-15-15, 1.2v, Quad Channel Kit


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 1, 2020)

Noeticus said:


> If you need thunderbolt on your motherboard, then go with Intel.



Definitely this!

I’ve wanted to build a PC for a while and although I love the idea of a Threadripper, I love the idea of my Apollo Interface working more. I’m hoping the new Threadrippers will officially support more Intel TB3 motherboards when the next ones get released. Could have such a beast.

I’d say, the 10980XE is the CPU to get if you’re looking at Intel! I keep getting drawn to it. Like Gollum to the Ring.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 1, 2020)

Who knows, maybe Ill just deal with the slowdown and buy myself a new gaming computer?!?


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 2, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I dont know what Thunderbolt is so I guess I don't need it?
> 
> My current template has ~2000 channels though I dont use them all at once.
> 
> ...


You can t go wrong with a ryzen 9 3900x. It will handle all you stuff. But if you want to be sure and go futhermore try a 3950x. For your ram, it will be compatible but you ll have a minim slow down because ryzens prefer faster ram like 3200mhz or 3600.
You also have the intel option with the 10900x a 10 cores cpu. As you said if you don't know what thunderbolt is, it means you don't use it! So you can go with AMD.
For your babyface, sure it is a bit old but RME follows these drivers, so i m not sure you ll be limited by this, but i m maybe wrong on this point.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Sep 2, 2020)

ASUS are allowing some B550 motherboards to have Thunderbolt add-in cards for those that are interested .

They said the B550 ITX is thunderbolt-compatible in a press-release, but on further investigation, only some ATX motherboards are.


----------



## mgnoatto (Sep 2, 2020)

I’ve bought a 3950x with aorus master rev 1.1 motherboard that has a thunderbolt header. Still I have to ensamble it when I receive the case coolers, but it looks promising


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 2, 2020)

Isn’t Intel releasing new CPUs today? (Tiger Lake)


----------



## Alex Sopala (Sep 2, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Isn’t Intel releasing new CPUs today? (Tiger Lake)



If they are, I'd want to see how they hold up in benchmarks first. With Zen3 getting a release this month (I think), we might be due for another ScanProAudio post in the near future. At least I hope so.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 2, 2020)

Seems it’s only Tiger Lake laptop CPUs that Intel revealed today.


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 2, 2020)

10th generation Intels use 125 watts while 9th gen. uses 95.


----------



## rbdone (Sep 2, 2020)

Totally agree with 3900x or 10900k.

Depending on the immediacy of your needs, it may be worth waiting a couple of months. AMD has announced plans to release the next generation of Ryzen processors before the end of the year. The past few years have shown a ~7-10% improvement in benchmarks over the previous model for roughly the same price.

(Didn't stop me though, I found a good deal on a 3900x 2 months ago and went with it. I am just a hobbiest, but I am Loving it!)


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 2, 2020)

Perhaps I will sit put and see what happens.

I want to load up on SSD space but they are still so $$$

The other 'spanner in the works' here is the proprietary sample players (PLAY, SINE etc) and what affect they are having on my big templates. PLAY will actually stop working once I have x amount of instances open.


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 2, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I’d say, the 10980XE is the CPU to get if you’re looking at Intel.



I just successfully googled this processor and found stock that was available. Astoundning. It has been like watching tumbleweeds rolling through town for the past year when it came to availability of the better and newer Intel processors. I thought we were going to see chapter 11 press releases from Intel before we were going to see these. Glad they appear to be rolling out now.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 3, 2020)

Any opinions on this quote? Id probably get better/more SSD space

Any MOBO recommendations?


----------



## mgnoatto (Sep 3, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Any opinions on this quote? Id probably get better/more SSD space


The prices look a bit high I think. Are you in USA? I’m from Argentina, everything is more expensive here but I recently bought a 3950x and it was the same price than that 3900x, and it has more cores. Also I went with the sapphire 5500xt for a recommendation on the forum, it can shut down the fan when it doesn’t have much load, so the computer is silent. I still didn’t build the computer cause I’m waiting for the case fans


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 3, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> The prices look a bit high I think. Are you in USA? I’m from Argentina, everything is more expensive here but I recently bought a 3950x and it was the same price than that 3900x, and it has more cores. Also I went with the sapphire 5500xt for a recommendation on the forum, it can shut down the fan when it doesn’t have much load, so the computer is silent. I still didn’t build the computer cause I’m waiting for the case fans


Australian Dollars. Pretty standard prices here


----------



## mgnoatto (Sep 3, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Australian Dollars. Pretty standard prices here


oh then it’s ok! For memory I bought G.skill Royal 2x32 3200 from amazon and were 265 usd. Maybe is better if you buy 2x32 in case you want 128 later


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 4, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Any opinions on this quote? Id probably get better/more SSD space
> 
> Any MOBO recommendations?


I recommand Asus X570 TUF gaming plus if you go Asus. It has excellent VRM and very good reviews far better than the one you choose. If you choose gigabyte i recommand the X570 Aorus pro or master (master if you have the budget).

For RAM i suggest Crucial ballistix with 2 sticks 2*32go 3600 instead 4 sticks of 16go. It's better to stay with 2 sticks with AMD, and you can improve your RAM to 128 go later if you have the needs. the trademark doesn't really matter but choose 2*32go.

For the PSU choose instead an equivalent Seasonic focus or prime or a CORSAIR RM series. The warranty of these is for 7 or 10 years and are rock solid and very stable.

Furthermore think of a good cooler for your cpu, a noctua NHU D15 is perfect, or an Dark rock pro.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 4, 2020)

Solarsentinel said:


> I recommand Asus X570 TUF gaming plus if you go Asus. It has excellent VRM and very good reviews far better than the one you choose. If you choose gigabyte i recommand the X570 Aorus pro or master (master if you have the budget).


Would you go Master over Asus x570?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 4, 2020)

Solarsentinel said:


> I recommand Asus X570 TUF gaming plus if you go Asus. It has excellent VRM and very good reviews far better than the one you choose. If you choose gigabyte i recommand the X570 Aorus pro or master (master if you have the budget).
> 
> For RAM i suggest Crucial ballistix with 2 sticks 2*32go 3600 instead 4 sticks of 16go. It's better to stay with 2 sticks with AMD, and you can improve your RAM to 128 go later if you have the needs. the trademark doesn't really matter but choose 2*32go.
> 
> ...


Those are the only 2 available to me:


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 4, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Those are the only 2 available to me:


Choose the Gskill, same for less price. And for the mobo, as you wish, the two are fine, check the number of usb or their features to choose the one corresponded the most for your needs.


----------



## mgnoatto (Sep 4, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Would you go Master over Asus x570?


I’ve got the aorus master rev 1.1, it has a thunderbolt header and it can host 3 m.2 ssd with thermal protection


----------



## mgnoatto (Sep 4, 2020)

For cpu cooler I’ve got the Noctua nh-u12a, it’s smaller and it delivers like the 15 one

edit: it also lets you to move one cooler up in case you need more clearance for the ram


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 4, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> For cpu cooler I’ve got the Noctua nh-u12a, it’s smaller and it delivers like the 15 one
> 
> edit: it also lets you to move one cooler up in case you need more clearance for the ram


Yes it's a good choice, i forgot about the clearance for the RAM as Gskill sticks will be probably a bit higher than the corsair.


----------

